# Extended warranty for 70-200 IS II ?? Advisable or not



## muskaan911 (Apr 29, 2013)

Is it advisable to buy extendd warranty on 70-200 IS II .. I just upgraded from non IS version to IS...  Extended warranty is for any kinda damage... Cost almost 379$ ...

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 29, 2013)

Depends on who's offering It, what they are charging and what the warranty covers.


----------



## Tony S (Apr 30, 2013)

Skip it, you can get insurance on all your equipment for close to this amount of money for a year that also includes a few other things besides damage to the gear (like theft).


----------



## muskaan911 (May 11, 2013)

Tony S said:


> Skip it, you can get insurance on all your equipment for close to this amount of money for a year that also includes a few other things besides damage to the gear (like theft).



Hi Tony.. I am in canada, can you suggest some sources if you aware of for getting such insurance

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------

